# Pulled pork eggrolls



## Bad Brad (Jan 8, 2013)

This is from a post I did on another forum a few years back. I thought I would revive it for you all.

I made these eggrolls with pulled pork butt, country sausage, napa  cabbage, fresh grated ginger, fresh garlic, scallions, and a little soy.  Mixed it all up and stuffed and rolled in wonton eggroll wraps. Served  with some store bought sweet chile sauce. They were fantastic.





Thanks for looking, I really need to make these again!


----------



## SLOW SMOKIN BBQ (Jan 8, 2013)

i have got to try these they sound awesome !


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 9, 2013)

Those sound and look great!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 9, 2013)

Dang that looks and sounds excellent. Good job.


----------



## Griff (Jan 9, 2013)

does, indeed, lopok real good.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 10, 2013)

What's NOT to love here? Great ingredients wrapped in a hand sized package and deep fried. Yum..


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks and sounds great. It's been a long time since I have made eggrolls. Might need to change that.:p

Now, as far as leftovers, Many times I have smoked a butt or yardbird with the idea of using the meat for tacos or burritos from the get-go. No thought of leftovers at all.

BOB


----------



## bknox (Oct 24, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Max1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hell I just made some egg rolls yesterday. Was not this recipe but this one looks good too. I like to use bean sprouts, instead of cabbage though.


----------



## bbquzz (Oct 25, 2013)

Max said:


> Hell I just made some egg rolls yesterday. Was not this recipe but this one looks good too. I like to use bean sprouts, instead of cabbage though.



Any pictures Max?


----------



## Max1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Nope, did not think about it, next time brotha!


----------

